# Swing beam between trees



## former33t (Apr 21, 2007)

I want to install one of those toddler swings in the back yard for my little girl and now my wife wants a swing too. I have two very beefy pine trees 9 feet apart that I figured I would secure a PT 4x6x12 to to support the swings. Anyone see any problems with this structurally? I know the trees sway a little in the wind, but I figured at 8 feet high the sway would be negligible. Any ideas on the hardware to secure it with, additional bracing needed, etc? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

trees are growing,moving,twisting etc. If it were me I dont think I would. To be secure i wood :wink: think you wood have to thru bolt with stainless hardware.
Might just br better off buying or making a pt frame to set on ground


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have seen fasteners break in couple years from the constant swaying. Imagine taking a bolt or nail and continuously bending it back and forth.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

another thing I am a thunkin; LIGHTNING it dooooooooooooo like dem trees


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Any ideas on the hardware to secure it with,


Ayuh,....
Don't screw or bolt it in,.. It'll Kill the trees....
It's Better for the tree to double wrap it with Vinyl clad Cables,....
And,...
Readjust them Annually......


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

Obviously you dont LIKE those trees very much. Have seen sillier things than that kill trees. How long would it take to grow another LIKE those?? save the trees,get a swing set. When in country school we had a whale of a good swing set made out of 2" water pipe,,A's and cross Members for 2 swings. Set in concrete so they didnt upset. probably 10 ' high or better,we could swing a LONG ways. Everyone THOUGHT they could swing fast enough to swing right over the top,,,dumb kids we were,,get about so high and the chains got slacked and snapped us out. Its a wonder nobody got killed stupid stuff we did,,,like jump out of the swing and see who could jump the fartherest,,,flew for a LONG time ,,,and made hard landings on hard ground!!!


----------

